# Whelping Doppler



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

:ear:Just curious if any other breeders use the Whelping Doppler and if so what do you think of it. It says it's accurate at pin pointing the litter size and also lets you know if you have a puppy in distress while delivering. Any info would be great, thanks. Here is the link for it www.healthywhelp.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't heard of this service, but WhelpWise is amazing. My repro vet recommends it, and she is the top repro specialist in the area. You can rent their doppler, and connect it to your home phone and get live assistance during the whelp.

In addition, WhelpWise saved one of my bitches before she even showed signs of distress. They are very knowledgeable on signs and symptoms that show up in puppies to give you a clue on other problems that may follow.


----------

